# East Coast Train Show- anyone going?



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

The March ECLSTS all G show happens in York PA at the fairgrounds.
There used to be a fall show as well but it was cancelled a few years ago
The new owner of the ECLSTS Harry Hartman, is trying to re-constitute the fall show at York PA on 19-20 September.

http://www.eclsts.com/spring-show.html

It will be smaller then March show and all scales to try to make it economically feasible.

That said, anyone here at MLS coming? I will be there on Friday with Mike Reilley who is visiting on a trip east he is making. 

So chime in if you are going to be there, maybe we can do a lunch or a quick get together

Jerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, even though the trains are being packed up, I'd still love to go, but until our wedding anniversary (21st) doesn't happen the same weekend, it'll be hard for me to convince the wife to go. Might be even harder now with the trains boxed up. We'll see. Maybe an enticement of a great place in Maryland to eat fresh scallops would spur Trish to make the trip.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Going on Saturday with a Neighbor and fellow garden railroader. We are also taking a young man who is developmentally challenged. We will stop at Strasburg on the way back to Delaware. Strasburg has Thomas this weekend. 

Looking forward to the all scales format. I think there will still be enough G stuff to make it worth while. I understand that the fall show will not feature near as many layouts. Should be interesting.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I'll be there on Saturday as well to pick up some hard to ship items a couple of dealers are bringing for me. Tom I'll keep an eye out for you to say hi.

Ron


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

We were going to attend but when we found out that the show shrunk to one room and is a all scale show I can attend shows like this around my area without driving 4 hours, Sorry but I personally believe this show at York with all the other Bigger more publicized train events was a mistake.

Boo Boo


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I respect Harry's attempt to resurrect the fall show, and despite the all scale aspects of the show and the smaller size, I am willing to give him my support for this and see what happens. A few friends will be there, and I am hoping there may be more G vendors then the typical all scale show. In any case, like Spencer said, "the best train show I saw is the one I am now attending"......ok he said that about beer, but you get the idea.

Jerry


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Welp good luck at the show and give us a report.
Boo Boo


----------



## Mark_s (Jun 24, 2013)

I am here in York at the show, along with Bridgewerks who are exhibiting. The show has been slower than we had hoped, but we do still hope that Harry will be able to get a good fall show going.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I attended the show today (Friday). I found the show worth the 2 hour drive up. While there were smaller scale vendors, there were enough G sellers to keep me going all morning. There were some bargains, and some not...interesting buildings, lots of LGB, nice prices of used at a few sellers. I got several items and was pleased with the selection. Stopped only when I found out the ATM in the lobby was not working! Since many sellers only took cash, that was that...then had a nice lunch with friends, and headed for home
A good day

Jerry


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Was there Friday and Saturday. Show was slow at times but in reality it is the 1st year for the show as an All Scale show. There were some interesting G scale pieces there. Purchased 4 1:20.3 pieces, a building, and some smaller stuff including a Z scale car as a stocking stuffer for my daughter. Want to thank Harry for putting on the show and a big thnx to the dealers who attended.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I attended the show Saturday morning. Good to chat with Ron ((BodsRailRoad) for a few minutes. I thought the traffic in the show was slow. There were more G dealers than the typical all scale shows I attend. Talked with G Scale Junction for a bit and bought a Revo Receiver from him. He was surprised that not more O and HO traffic in the show. 

There were some terrific buys on a lot of G stuff, especially some used items or new old stock. Seemed to be much more used stuff than the spring show. Could also be a sign of guys getting out of hobby or downsizing???? 


Saturday was a beautiful day on the East Coast. Perhaps too nice to go to a train show???? Lots of Hogs on the road around York which is a magnet for them, since they build them there. The Fair grounds was hosting motorcycle meet/ races and a nice crowd for that. 

I'll give the show 3 toots out of 5. 

After the show we headed to Strasburg and did Thomas for our friend Andrew. That was crazy crowded but Andrew had a great time.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I went to the show on Saturday and had a good time.
It was nice to see Tom and chat about our railroads. 

The show itself had more G scale dealers than any other all scale show I've 
been to. It wasn't packed like the spring show is but that's not a bad thing either imo.
I think they would do better to make it either a Saturday/Sunday show, or just a one day show. That being said most of the dealer's I talked to said sales were good for a first year show and that they would be back next year.

I did find several items I had been searching for and for better prices than I have found anywhere else, so for me the show was great. 

I hope it's back next year.

Ron

Here's the haul


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Is my thinking messed up or has the date for this show changed? My new just received Garden Railways mag has the ad in it for this show and the dates shown as March 27th and 28th. When I originally said I couldn't go it was due to thinking the show dates were March 20th & 21st.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

straight from the web site's mouth

http://www.eclsts.com/dates.html

27-28 March 2015 Spring ECLSTS

So ya gonna come?

Jerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea good possibility.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd like to go.

I went to the ECLSTS in 2013, and Cabin Fever in 2014.

I'm in the south of NJ, by the way, if anyone would like a ride.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

All;

Looks like the show is a "go" for me. I hope to spend Friday at the steam track, then spend Saturday at the show with my college buddy.

Hope to order my third steamer soon, but the delivery date is tentatively May.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope not his year. Later RJD


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Randy, the show is one week later this year due to the York Fairgrounds scheduling of shows.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and myself will be there also about twenty or twenty-five from nogers will also be there. Northern ohio garden railroad society. We will be staying at the hamton hope to see you there. Pete&karen digiacomo hey cllif are you going?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Any gatherings happening on Thursday night (March 26th)?


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I suspect there is some confusion in this thread. It sure caught me off guard until I noticed that the thread started before the show last fall . (I wuda swore I saw a 2013 in there somewhere.)

Today is Feb 11, 2015, the Spring ECLSTS is March 27 & 28, 2015.

And I'll be there on Friday, will spend some money (but not like I did the past few years because the CCRR is as much as I can handle these days) and will buy Dieseldude and the Missus lunch so I can get a chance to actually chat with them a bit.

JackM


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Jack

I started this thread last fall to see if MLS-ers were coming to the re-constituted fall 2014 ECTS. I did go and very much enjoyed it and seeing friends.

No problem with continuing the thread for the upcoming March 2015 show, so who's coming> 

Jerry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Oops.

But yeah, who's coming?


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

CliffyJ said:


> Oops.
> 
> But yeah, who's coming?


I'll be there, Cliffy - doing a 2 hour seminar Friday morning - always fun!

dave


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Renee and I will make the two day trip out. Robby from RLD also.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

JackM said:


> I suspect there is some confusion in this thread. It sure caught me off guard until I noticed that the thread started before the show last fall . (I wuda swore I saw a 2013 in there somewhere.)
> 
> Today is Feb 11, 2015, the Spring ECLSTS is March 27 & 28, 2015.
> 
> ...


Careful, Jack- I'm a BIG eater!!!  Mrs. D and I are looking forward to seeing you at the show!


-Kevin.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff my wife and myself will be there Thursday. A get together would be nice we will be staying at the hamton like last year. pete digiacomo


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Pete, I'll see you there then. Thanks! Is your whole club coming again?


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Not the whole club but about 25 or so. It will be to see you .


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Haha! 
And that's a big group!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there and doing seminars as Dave is.... 

It's always one of the best shows of the year....


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm planning to go.

I'd like to see what Jason has in the small fittings I'm going to need for my steamer, maybe get some 250 aluminum track and LGB equipment (looking at the Alpine Classic), and I'd like to learn more about DCC.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't forget the "Drag & Brag" at the Wyndham/Holiday Inn, on Friday afternoon/evening....bring what you want for refreshments, and a donation towards the expense of the room....meet all the gang and share thoughts and experiences...and show anything you are proud of. Starts around 16:00 Everyone is welcome.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

YES CLIFFY;

There is always an "Early Arrivers" get-together, at the bar in the Wyndham/Holiday Inn, on Thursday evening...come, join in....you would be welcome.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Fred!


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

I will be there with my wife. We always enjoy the live steam exhibitions.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I plan on going both days.

Friday will be focused on shopping and trading some New USA and LGB engines I have. l'm looking to add a USAT Tank car consist to the railroad probably 10 cars or so either the 55' or the 42' ones, and other small items.

I'm going to spend Saturday looking for items and ideas to finally start decorating my layout. I was going to hold off on that part until I build the final section of my layout but having second thoughts about that now.

I'm not sure if I'm going to build the last phase or not, I'm at about 1800ft now. Costs keep going up and there is almost no new stuff to hold my interest these days. 

Ron


----------



## skipmesick (Mar 3, 2012)

We plan to be there Friday, don't know about Saturday yet.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

When at the show, be sure to visit "The Alcove" in the building where the layouts are...in between the washrooms and the food area at the rear......it's also an emergency exit.... 
Introduce yourself, and stop to chat....Ric will probably get you operating his switching pike, if you are not afraid to cut in on some child that might show you how....!!
....Then...take a break on Friday evening; grab some refreshment fluid, and join the Drag & Brag, at the Wyndham Hotel....more good friends, sharing fun and wisdom....

See you guys there....drive safely....


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I'll Be there *


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I heard there was an MLS "membership card" that you can print out, but now I can't find it. Help, please?

Point being, it would sure be nice to see people's name and MLS nickname pinned to them.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

That was in Shad's old forum software, doubt if it was transferred.
Use the Shay train logo...
The Other John hee hee


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Anyone going to the Drag & Brag at the Wyndham/Holiday Inn on Friday evening ? (At York PA)

....and don't forget the "Meeting Place", in the "ALCOVE" in the layout building, between the "Outhouse room" and the food area. Drop in and say hello......


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fr.Fred said:


> Anyone going to the Drag & Brag at the Wyndham/Holiday Inn on Friday evening ? (At York PA)
> 
> ....and don't forget the "Meeting Place", in the "ALCOVE" in the layout building, between the "Outhouse room" and the food area. Drop in and say hello......


Will be there, Fred...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Harry use to have a printable tag on his site. Also one from when he was doing it for AC. Later RJD


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Cliff-

I just used to make my own...feel free to sub your name...

MLS (UNOFFICIAL)Badge
JERRY BOHLANDER
NAPTOWNENG
Annapolis, MD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, So I found the street address. Wyndham Garden, 2000 Loucks Rd


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Several posts have referred to the Holiday Inn changing hands and becoming a Wyndham. Perhaps it is this one?
http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/pennsylvania/york/wyndham-garden-york/hotel-overview?cid=local


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want to see my project car for this year's show, click here: http://forums.mylargescale.com/23-whimsical-fun-trains/49098-loughbrau.html

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

YES the WYNDHAM GARDENS, is the ex Holiday Inn.....that's where the action is.....on Thursday afternoon/evening, in the bar; an "Early Arrivers' Party"......and on Friday evening/late afternoon, the Drag & Brag.......for the D&B, bring your own refreshment; an ice tub will be available for cold drinks. A donation towards the room cost is requested.

I'm rather surprised that there are few people on this web page, showing enthusiasm towards this show, and the social activities....considering the few LARGE SCALE dedicated shows and get-togethers available these days. 

If you don't use alcoholic beverages, this shouldn't prevent you from enjoying the company at the Thursday evening party....soft drinks, tea, and coffee are always available, and the people you meet there are NOT drunks......

The D&B is not a drunks' party, and is open to friendly people that care to share their interests in LS, with others.....you might even meet some new friends...and learn new ideas, along with sharing yours with others.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Woo hoo! Got the ok for staying Friday night, and the hotel squared away, so now I'll also be looking forward to the D&B.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Just in case you all might wish to be informed:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcohol_laws_of_Pennsylvania

And I thought Maryland was weird....

Jerry


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I think Wyndham is full, and when I made a reservation with Best Western, their site said they had three rooms left.

Anyone needing a room should probably get to it.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

The York Hampton (on Mt Zion rd) still has some I think. It's on the east side of town, but a bunch of us (like Pete D. and gang) are staying there.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry Green and I plan to be there and steaming both days.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

*Bump*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

keep us posted and post photos for those of us who can't make it.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, my plane does not leave Harrisburg until 6:52pm so I have most of the day to kill on Sunday the 29th. I've been to Strasburg and road the train and went through the Penn Museum. What else is there to see or do in the York, Harrisburg area? Trains, cars or planes?

I guess I should inquire about Saturday. Anything going on after the show? Anyone locally with an open house going on?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy;

I am guessing from your post that you will have a rental car. Although not strictly to scale, the miniature world at Roadside America in Shartlesville, PA is a very enjoyable attraction. It is east of Harrisburg via I 78 or Route 22. I have attached a link to their web site here: http://roadsideamericainc.com/

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Randy, 
There's a little tourist RR in Middletown,
http://www.mhrailroad.com/


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I ask this every year, would 4 or 5 of you ask USAT Row to produce 844??? please.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Marty,
Since I'm modeling ~1875, I don't know what that is; but post a pic, and I'll print it out to show it to them and ask...
If that would help?
CJ


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

844 is probably the restored 4-8-4 steam locomotive belonging to Union Pacific.

It's the same model Aster is about to make in live steam.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Roger that, Nappy just straightened me out in a PM:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_Pacific_844


----------



## LGBFanatic (Mar 31, 2011)

Thinking about making the trek down. What are the prices like? I have seen pictures of past shows and see some resellers asking above market prices, but I am sure there are deals too. A lot of items still available on Saturday or do the better pieces get snatched up Friday?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember to bring cash as some dealers do not take credit cards!!

Trainworld was always cash only when they were at the show.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I think prices are generally good to very good. And the instant gratification is priceless, vs waiting month on ebay to find your price on an item. And of course you can actually see what you are buying! Cash is always good and I will offer it for higher priced items.
Some vendors do have discounts on various items and those tend to go quickly. Also some will negotiate price and others not, just be polite and give it a shot.
I have never been there on Saturday but will be this year as I am doing both days.
Hope you have a good time and let us know how it goes

Jerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So, if the prices are that good, who's driving home to Florida from York, that can carry my stuff since I'm flying cheap and can't bring anything that won't fit in my suit case?


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

A guaranteed way to save money, very clever Randy.

http://york-pa-1161.theupsstorelocal.com/

Jerry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Speaking of cash, I just went to my bank's ATM. As I recall, the one at the convention center is kinda pricey.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Worse I recall max amount is $200, I once had to do 3 transactions, a pain and pricey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey All;

My wife and I are leaving on the first leg of the trip, stopping at our older daughter's place in NOVA (that's NOrthern VirginiA). I won't have access to this site until next Monday.

I am hoping to help with the setup of the Aikenback layouts Thursday morning.

Hope to see you at the show.

Best Wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Peter Eaton (Mar 11, 2015)

*Eclsts*

Carl Kokes and I will be in attendance Friday and Saturday morning, Carl is from Peru, NY and I'm from Derby Line, VT. A lot of driving but worth the trip. Hopefully will attend the D & B Friday night. Peter


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Dave- see you there Thursday early afternoon

Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Cliff, I guess I just figured every train buff grew up with U.P.'s 8444 Northern class muscle engine. LOL


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, call me a late-bloomer, Marty, Haha!
Beautiful loco. 

I stopped by the trade show this afternoon, watched Jerry's shay, and walked around a little bit. I don't have a camera, but I can report that compared to last year, almost all (or maybe all) of the vendor hall is occupied. Last year, there was a large empty space at the back. This year the vendors go all the way back (or seemed to; I didn't want to walk the whole floor), with a not-huge layout set up at the very back center. So it feels more filled out.

Cliff


----------

